# My Baby



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Is my baby captured by me in the Apure River in Venezuela when only half 5cm


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice, must be cool to raise it from that small


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice cariba, I wanna go catch my own fish








how big is it now?


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Now have 23cm


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's the coolest man...
And welcome to the site!

BTW, what do you mean it was _"half 5cm?"_


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

half 5cm = 2.5cm ???


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice to see other Venezuelan piranha keeper out there... Nice specimen BTW


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful kick ass Caribe you got there!...He rocks like a TESLA concert!!!...


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice fish








Must be sweet just to go out and catch what you want. I'd end up with a tanks full all every Piranha there is


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats about as perfect a caribe ive ever seen! it looks like another piranha is in the second picture lol..theres an orange light that looks like an eye


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice looking piranha. must be sweet to go out and catch your own fish and raising it from so young







thanks for sharing


----------

